# Halloween feeling games



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

I've noticed that a lot of Halloween games involve feeling things. These come in various forms: The feel box; This is where someone has a box with holes in it, with bowls, and labels as to what it is. Peeled grapes as eyes, etc. you have to guess what it is. The next is similar, where the bowls are in a bathtub, or something. Each person goes, where someone tells the items, and you have to guess. The next is the story version. People sit in a circle, and hear a story of a murder, which the victim's remains are passed. The Dead Man's Brains is a good example.


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

I remember doing this in elementary school! We'd go into a dark room and stick our hands into boxes that were laying under a sheet on a table (kind of like a corpse). They'd put all kinds of stuff in them, like spaghetti and jello.

Looking back, it's kind of a weird thing to do at a Catholic school, but it was super fun. I wonder if doing something like that outside of your house during trick-or-treating would be cool or if parents would be worried about it? Hmmmm...


----------

